# Taxon Management Proposal for Variabilis



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=34274

I might be wrong but isnt this the 1st TMP, ever? !! [see the bottom of the care sheet]

I know Oz had a big hand in that proposal, and I'm sure there are others who made it happen as well.....I'd like to say it is a big step and it looks fantastic!! very informative.

What other TMP's are in the works and how can someone help?

Shawn


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

The Variabilis TMP is the first posted for ASN. It was a cumulative effort of the ASN board.

There are others in the beginning stages - but more help is needed. With the first TMP finished, we have a functional template to create more. All that it takes is a willing individual with a little initiative and time. To become involved with a TMG - submit your ASN steward application (go to Become a Steward, and express your interest on your application). Some species will prove to be more difficult than others given the numbers of potential populations in the hobby - and having multiple stewards working together is recommended, but not necessary.

Writing the TMPs is only the first step. Registering your animals and becoming involved in the management of the populations is an essential part of the process. Accession forms for registering your animals can be found here: http://www.treewalkers.org/treeftp/Glob ... n_Form.pdf

If anyone has any further questions - do not hesitate to contact TWI (http://www.treewalkers.org/contact/) or you can PM me and I can try and help or point you in the right direction.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

rozdaboff said:


> The Variabilis TMP is the first posted for ASN. It was a cumulative effort of the ASN board.


Oz is being modest. A good 95% of the variabilis TMP was his doing and he deserves a lot of credit for creating such a fine template that will make it much easier for others to follow. 

As for other TMP's, there is a pumilio TMP in the works which will be no small task. We are working on putting up a TMG list for stewards to access so they can link up with other stewards with common interest in working on a particular species. Hopefully that will be up soon. But to reiterate what Oz said, almost all species are still open for creating a TMP so now is the time to jump in on your favorite species. I think most TMPs can easily be accomplished by a single person or small group. Those with many wild populations like pumilio and tinctorius will be a bit more difficult.


----------

